# Berlin - Nightsky’s first trip to Germany’s capital



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice insightful shots of Germany's capital!


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Charlottenburg was a former independent city? Hmmm... I didn't know that myself! Which of those images you've taken was the Town Hall since I can't immediately tell from your beautiful images? I particularly love your diagonal shots, especially with the parked cars... And I love your contrasting pics of a busy town center and a serene open space. Fantastic shots yet again! :hug:

And oh, the tile mosaic of Charlottenburg looks lovely too!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Charlottenburg was a former independent city? Hmmm... I didn't know that myself! Which of those images you've taken was the Town Hall since I can't immediately tell from your beautiful images? I particularly love your diagonal shots, especially with the parked cars... And I love your contrasting pics of a busy town center and a serene open space. Fantastic shots yet again! :hug:
> 
> And oh, the tile mosaic of Charlottenburg looks lovely too!


Thank you so much for your detailed comments, much appreciated! :hug:

"Charlottenburg was an independent city to the west of Berlin until 1920 when it was incorporated into "Groß-Berlin" (Greater Berlin) and transformed into a borough." According to Wikipedia 

The last ones was the town hall, the tall stone building in the middle of the street.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*WEST BERLIN/CHARLOTTENBURG, KURFÜRSTENDAMM:*



























































































































































Many, many more photos from the area, description and captions:

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Berlin_West.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*SPANDAUER VORSTADT:*

HACKENSCHE HÖFE:










































































SOFEINSTRASSE:





































JEWISH CEMETERY:




















Many, many more photos from the area, description and captions:

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Berlin_Hackensche.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Hackensche Höfe at the top of the previous post is a network of nice courtyards with stores and restaurants.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*NIKOLAIVIERTEL:*




















































































Many, many more photos from the area, description and captions:

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Berlin_Nikolaiviertel.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

I keep hearing amazing things about BER and I need to get my act together and visit the city. Thanks for the wonderful pics.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

^^^Thanks, Sydney!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*ORANIENBURGER STRASSE:*


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

REINHARDSTRASSE:





































Many, many more photos from the area, description and captions:

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Berlin_Oranienburger.html

More will come…


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

This rundown is the Tacheles building, occupied by artists. I think it was closed just a month or so after my visit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kunsthaus_Tacheles


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Your latest collection truly shows how culturally diverse and advanced Berlin has become... As the German capital, I can sense the wonderful blend architectural and artistic creativity and prowess that makes the city unique in Europe. I also notice that as being an arts mecca, freedom of speech through painting, sculpture, and design is evident in most parts of the vibrant city, and I would truly love to visit the city by myself as part of a whirlwind tour around Europe!

I'd say, from your latest collection, here are two images I truly love and can say are among the best so far from your set:



Nightsky said:


>


It truly shows that after the fall of the Berlin Wall, the city has progressed itself economically and artistically that I sense that the old Berlin has nearly long gone and it has evolved into a very dynamic and modern city today. Well done again, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

fieldsofdreams said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> It truly shows that after the fall of the Berlin Wall, the city has progressed itself economically and artistically that I sense that the old Berlin has nearly long gone and it has evolved into a very dynamic and modern city today. Well done again, my friend! :hug:


Thanks a lot, inspiring comments! Greetings! :lol:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MUSEUM ISLAND AND THE CATHEDRAL:*


































































Many, many more photos from the area, description and captions:

http://www.worldtravelimages.net/Berlin_Museum.html


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice updates Nightsky. :cheers:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely city - the old architecture as well as the modern one are impressive, the streets are vibrant and the people simply look warm.


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Nightsky said:


> REINHARDSTRASSE:


Do you know what building is this? Is it a Flaktower?

btw great photos!:cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

^^It seems to be a bunker. It looks interesting, it has a lot of bullet holes. But I haven't found any information about it.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

It's a private art gallery now.


----------

